# The IELTS prayer thread



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

A Little prayer thread to help everyone get by the excruciating 13 days from exam to result day. All,please post your good wishes for everyone who're expecting their results. 

If youve already got your IELTS score inlne with your requirement:
A little best of luck comment would go a long way 

If your expecting your results do add in your result dates:
9th June 2012

Peace,


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

Soudagar said:


> A Little prayer thread to help everyone get by the excruciating 13 days from exam to result day. All,please post your good wishes for everyone who're expecting their results.
> 
> If youve already got your IELTS score inlne with your requirement:
> A little best of luck comment would go a long way
> ...


Wish you the very best. Hope everything goes on smooth 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Thats a nice gesture Soudagar. I am really not confident due to listening. But i am praying fir all of us. Atleast, some of us can get throug this barrier

ANZSCO : 261111 | ACS applied : 23 Apr 2012 | ACS Positive: 25 May 2012 | IELTS : 26 May 2012, Awaiting


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

I took IELTS on the 26th may arghh waiting is so frustrating it's my 2nd attempt and need 8s in each band last time I got all 8s and 9s except writing which was 7 x


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi,

I pray for everyone who has just IELTS as a barrier for applying the visa before July, 1,2012. How we do wish that all these changes do not come in the year which we thought of applying.
Well my story is diff, I required 8 in all section of IELTS and scored it in a second attempt, after a revaluation. Scores were R=9, L=9, W=8, S=8.5. Now I am waiting for my EA assessment and hoping that it would come at least in the last week of June.

I didn't apply to EA before I had a score of 8 in all sections and I think that was my mistake. I hope it will not cost be dearly.

Hope all of you make it through IELTS....
May the prayers be with you!


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

Wish u all the very best. God bless.


----------



## rajlaxman2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Can you suggest some thing for writing*



waudy10 said:


> I took IELTS on the 26th may arghh waiting is so frustrating it's my 2nd attempt and need 8s in each band last time I got all 8s and 9s except writing which was 7 x


Hi 

As you have good score over all (May be not enough for u r situation.) Can you suggest us some thing on writing. I need 7 in each, but i am missing in writing. 2 attempts already.


----------



## rajlaxman2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Need hep in writing*



borntobeaussie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I pray for everyone who has just IELTS as a barrier for applying the visa before July, 1,2012. How we do wish that all these changes do not come in the year which we thought of applying.
> Well my story is diff, I required 8 in all section of IELTS and scored it in a second attempt, after a revaluation. Scores were R=9, L=9, W=8, S=8.5. Now I am waiting for my EA assessment and hoping that it would come at least in the last week of June.
> ...



Hi 

As you have good score over all (May be not enough for u r situation.) Can you suggest us some thing on writing. I need 7 in each, but i am missing in writing. 2 attempts already.


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

waudy10 said:


> I took IELTS on the 26th may arghh waiting is so frustrating it's my 2nd attempt and need 8s in each band last time I got all 8s and 9s except writing which was 7 x


Wish you all the best


----------



## ozee (May 26, 2012)

waudy10 said:


> I took IELTS on the 26th may arghh waiting is so frustrating it's my 2nd attempt and need 8s in each band last time I got all 8s and 9s except writing which was 7 x


I am also waiting for results and hope it will be good


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi, Well for writing, what I can suggest is that they are looking for a format in writing. So you have to formulate your paras according to what they want to see. Have an introduction,a supporting para, a non supporting para and also a conclusion. Make sure you stick to the word limit and do not write below the limit. Also make sure spellings are correct. You can search in the net on IELTS 8 writing samples.I took a BCL course which really helped me a lot. But I do not think you have so much of time.


rajlaxman2000 said:


> Hi
> 
> As you have good score over all (May be not enough for u r situation.) Can you suggest us some thing on writing. I need 7 in each, but i am missing in writing. 2 attempts already.


----------



## rajlaxman2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Can you tell me abt BCL coaching*



borntobeaussie said:


> Hi, Well for writing, what I can suggest is that they are looking for a format in writing. So you have to formulate your paras according to what they want to see. Have an introduction,a supporting para, a non supporting para and also a conclusion. Make sure you stick to the word limit and do not write below the limit. Also make sure spellings are correct. You can search in the net on IELTS 8 writing samples.I took a BCL course which really helped me a lot. But I do not think you have so much of time.


Hi Can you tell me some more details about BCL coaching. Is it in hyd?


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

You need to find that out from your local British council centre. I took the course in Kolkata as they were conducting the same at that time.These are variables and vary from centre to centre.


rajlaxman2000 said:


> Hi Can you tell me some more details about BCL coaching. Is it in hyd?


----------



## ozee (May 26, 2012)

nice


----------



## aravind.aiti (May 17, 2012)

FIRST ACADEMY AT AMEERPET, HYDERABAD is also Good. I underwent training there for IELTS .I could manage to get a overall band 8.(R-9,L-7,W-7,S-8).


----------



## northwest (Apr 12, 2012)

rajlaxman2000 said:


> Hi
> 
> As you have good score over all (May be not enough for u r situation.) Can you suggest us some thing on writing. I need 7 in each, but i am missing in writing. 2 attempts already.


I can suggest some things that I had to pay attention to after falling short on the first attempt. 

Do not write essays that are too long. I wrote close to 400 words in task 2 the first time because I did not keep track of the count. I did not have time to do the word count to be more precise. I am sure I must have got penalized for that.

Target task 1 to 150-170 words and task 2 to 250-275 words. Never write less than 150 and 250 respectively.

Do not waste time counting the number of words, count the number of lines instead by knowing how many words you write on average per a line. Saves a lot of time. Say on average if you write 11 words per line in that answer sheet, do not go beyond 23-25 lines for task 2.

Pay attention to the question, sometimes we tend to overlook each of the questions. Consider the example of task 2 on May 12th exam:

_Kids play lots of video games these days rather than playing with toys. Why is this happening? Discuss the positive and negative affects of this on children._

Sometimes we tend to concentrate on writing the positive and negative things rightaway but ignore the first question of 'why is this happening?' So answer each question that's asked. That is the key thing to get good score on task achievement section.

One other mistake people do is take a positive or negative side and shape it like an argument essay. It clearly states discuss both sides, so no need to take a side here. After giving both sides of the story, you can state your opinion, but shouldn't write the whole essay taking one side in this case.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

Good luck guys! Always keep your mind alert during the listening test especially if the speakers behind the recording have bedroom voices!


----------



## rajlaxman2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Thanks a lot*



northwest said:


> I can suggest some things that I had to pay attention to after falling short on the first attempt.
> 
> Do not write essays that are too long. I wrote close to 400 words in task 2 the first time because I did not keep track of the count. I did not have time to do the word count to be more precise. I am sure I must have got penalized for that.
> 
> ...


Hi northwest

Thanks a lot for the suggestion


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

GUYS , when i gave my IELTS, i had so many questions on writing myslelf, however upon doing a lot of reading up on the net i came up with this format, which when used correctly fits almost all ESSAY formats in TASK2, sharing it with you'll hope it helps. Download the attachment and fill in the blanks using generic knowledge of the task handed out , 

All the very best for everyone awaiting their results , 1 week more to go for the 9th June results


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

4 days left for IELTS results !!


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

Update :

Quality control procedures are in place to protect the integrity of the IELTS test. For the test of 19 May, these procedures have identified certain issues which require further investigation. We regret, therefore, that results will not be issued on 01June. We apologise for the inconvenience caused but hope that you agree that we need to ensure that test results are correct for all candidates. 

Please note that the declaration on the IELTS application form includes the following: 'I understand that my results may not be issued within 13 days of the test day if any of the Test Partners deem it necessary to review any matter associated with my test.'

More information will be available on 06 June. Please do not contact IDP India before this date.


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

48 Hrs to the result, jittery, hope to make it


----------



## kahuna (Apr 16, 2012)

I got my results last monday, L:8,5 R:8,0 S:7,5 W:7,0. Not bad because I only started preparing two days before the test. I have no clue if I could ever make 8 in writing to get more points....


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

Very nervous get results this week


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

ONE DAY more for mine , congrads kahuna and hang in there waudy


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

My Results are worst this time.

L; 5.5
R: 6
W;7
S:6.5

ANZSCO : 261111 | ACS applied : 23 Apr 2012 | ACS Positive: 25 May 2012 | IELTS : 26 May 2012, Awaiting


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

vvc said:


> My Results are worst this time.
> 
> L; 5.5
> R: 6
> ...



Shucks, L/R/S seem to have pulled you down , there is also a thread on 475 visa on this forum somewhere, see if you qualify for that ? think you need all 6 in that.
meanwhile dont lose hope mate, firstly block off another available date and do some research into 176 and 475


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

my login screen says results delayed :-( , not cool at all !, anyone here know what time they come in usually ?


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

We refer to the IELTS test you sat on 19 May 2012. 

As previously advised, strict quality control procedures are in place to protect the integrity of the IELTS test. The analysis of results is continuing and results will not be released until all procedures have been completed.

Please be advised we have also notified the respective Immigration Agencies in Australia, India, the UK, Canada and New Zealand and other key stakeholders of this ongoing analysis. 

We regret the inconvenience to candidates but this action to more closely scrutinise results has been taken to protect the integrity of the IELTS test, genuine IELTS candidates and stakeholders. 

You will be contacted by your test centre when this process is complete.


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Soudagar for your encouragement.

I will try to find a suitable visa with my earlier IELTS atleast where i have all 6

ANZSCO : 261111 | ACS applied : 23 Apr 2012 | ACS Positive: 25 May 2012 | IELTS : 31 Mar 2012, L:6 R:6.5:W:6 S:7


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

guys, happy to state, my results have come , in , Listening 8.00 ,Reading 7.00, Speaking 8.50, Writing 7.50,0A- 8 , thanks every one for hanging in there!


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

Congrats buddy....what a nice score..:clap2:
I am giving my next attempt tomorrow.....




Soudagar said:


> guys, happy to state, my results have come , in , Listening 8.00 ,Reading 7.00, Speaking 8.50, Writing 7.50,0A- 8 , thanks every one for hanging in there!


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

Shree Ganesh said:


> Congrats buddy....what a nice score..:clap2:
> I am giving my next attempt tomorrow.....


Thanks bud, hope all is velllll with your scrore too, hang in there !


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

Soudagar said:


> guys, happy to state, my results have come , in , Listening 8.00 ,Reading 7.00, Speaking 8.50, Writing 7.50,0A- 8 , thanks every one for hanging in there!


Congratulations buddy. And wish you the very best for the next processing steps. Wish you a speedy grant


----------



## ank (Dec 25, 2011)

gg3103 said:


> Congratulations buddy. And wish you the very best for the next processing steps. Wish you a speedy grant


Are the results available in British Council website? People who gave through IDP got their results.


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

Shree Ganesh said:


> Congrats buddy....what a nice score..:clap2:
> I am giving my next attempt tomorrow.....


Few pointers where i messed up, try and dont do the same mistake
1 during Listening, if you dont hear something correctly and miss filling in the blank, dont waste precious seconds and think what the answer maybe , instead make a small dot on the question paper reminding you to come back to the same part at the end.

What happens is that we end up trying to recollect the previous statement inthe recording and miss out onthe next dialog, then you end up in a situation where you dont know where the discussion is in relation to your answer sheet blanks.

the trick is to move on and recallibrate your thoughts towards the next answer . 

Next , i attempted task 2 before task 1 in writing

Next during speaking i always took up a string position whever i was asked to give my opinion , for ex : is the internet good or bad , dont play two sides of the coin saying its good and bad, always take up a strong opinion and go with the flow, 

reason forthis is that it helps with the flow of the thoughts in your head ,i.e the brain will only think of things which are bad about the internet and that makes it easier to speak , but instead of you ask the brain to think about good and bad then youll end up losing the plot.

AND THE MOST MOST MOST MOST IMPORTANT TIP THAT HELPED ME , WAS THAT SHORTLY BEFORE I ENETERED THE TEST VENUE , I HAD 2-REDBULLS !!! TRUST ME IT HELPS TO KEEP THE MIND ALERT !!!

cheers and hope that you ace it


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Soudagar said:


> guys, happy to state, my results have come , in , Listening 8.00 ,Reading 7.00, Speaking 8.50, Writing 7.50,0A- 8 , thanks every one for hanging in there!


Hi soudagar
Hearty congratulations man! Wish you good luck with your proceedings.

ANZSCO : 261111 | ACS applied : 23 Apr 2012 | ACS Positive: 25 May 2012 | IELTS : 31 Mar 2012, L:6 R:6.5:W:6 S:7


----------



## ozee (May 26, 2012)

*My Result*

My first attempt L:7 R:8 S:6.5 W:6 :-( from IDP on 26th may


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

ozee said:


> My first attempt L:7 R:8 S:6.5 W:6 :-(


Dont give up, a couple of very usefull links here on this forum that help, book your next slot ASAP


----------



## ozee (May 26, 2012)

Soudagar said:


> Dont give up, a couple of very usefull links here on this forum that help, book your next slot ASAP


Could you please help me with those links TIA.


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Yes, thats the way ozee. We should conquer the IELTS

ANZSCO : 261111 | ACS applied : 23 Apr 2012 | ACS Positive: 25 May 2012 | IELTS : 31 Mar 2012, L:6 R:6.5:W:6 S:7


----------



## ozee (May 26, 2012)

vvc said:


> Yes, thats the way ozee. We should conquer the IELTS
> 
> ANZSCO : 261111 | ACS applied : 23 Apr 2012 | ACS Positive: 25 May 2012 | IELTS : 31 Mar 2012, L:6 R:6.5:W:6 S:7


Yes


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

Soudagar said:


> AND THE MOST MOST MOST MOST IMPORTANT TIP THAT HELPED ME , WAS THAT SHORTLY BEFORE I ENETERED THE TEST VENUE , I HAD 2-REDBULLS !!! TRUST ME IT HELPS TO KEEP THE MIND ALERT !!!


:flypig:


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

ozee said:


> please help me with those links TIA


Link1 (LISTENING ,SPEAKING , READING)
All About IELTS | IELTS-Blog

Link2 (WRITING)
IELTS Writing Blog – Model Task 1 and 2 responses Original IELTS writing resources provided by an IELTS instructor

See Atachment also


----------



## ozee (May 26, 2012)

Soudagar said:


> Link1 (LISTENING ,SPEAKING , READING)
> All About IELTS | IELTS-Blog
> 
> Link2 (WRITING)
> ...


Thanks very much...


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Soudagar said:


> guys, happy to state, my results have come , in , Listening 8.00 ,Reading 7.00, Speaking 8.50, Writing 7.50,0A- 8 , thanks every one for hanging in there!



Congrats.. wonderful score..


I got 

L 8.5
R 8
S 7
W 6.5

Missed writing by 0.5 .. Please suggest what should be done ? Should i apply for re-evaluation or appear for test again ?


:-(

:-(

Feeling really low..


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Congrats.. wonderful score..
> 
> 
> I got
> ...


just missed, but dont beat your self down , i would suggest a Re-val and waiting for the result. If your reval comes in you get a refund .If your reval doesnot come thru,then block your next test. This way your inline for skill select and first in Queue.
All things happen for a reason and I pray that your re-val comes in mate, all the best and alll is vellll


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi All,

I got my IELTS cleared today after 5 attempts  (R-9,L-9, W-7.5, S-7)
FINALLY!!!!

I wanted to know that for online Visa application, I was planning to get my originals scanned and upload it(color scan) Do i still need to get these documents attested?
Will Notaray attestation be valid?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

jas131 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my IELTS cleared today after 5 attempts  (R-9,L-9, W-7.5, S-7)
> FINALLY!!!!
> ...



Congrats...


It was my first attempt and i got R-8,L-8.5, W-6.5, S-7).. Missed writting by 0.5 ..

Need to pull my socks.


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

For writing there is a particular pattern they look for... I followed Ryan's tutorial for my last attempt and got it... so i would suggest you to go through that and practise some examples.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

I got my IELTS result. Its gloomy, I reqd 7 Each... but got L:8, R:7, W:6 and S:8


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

jas131 said:


> For writing there is a particular pattern they look for... I followed Ryan's tutorial for my last attempt and got it... so i would suggest you to go through that and practise some examples.



Yes i know about Ryan... But it was my fault that i joined an institute and they told me a different format and then 3 days prior to my exam i had a look at Ryan's video on You tube... 

Then i realized i wasted by 6K on the institute...


----------



## ozee (May 26, 2012)

jas131 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my IELTS cleared today after 5 attempts  (R-9,L-9, W-7.5, S-7)
> FINALLY!!!!
> ...


cngrts !!!


----------



## ozee (May 26, 2012)

jas131 said:


> For writing there is a particular pattern they look for... I followed Ryan's tutorial for my last attempt and got it... so i would suggest you to go through that and practise some examples.


Could you Please help me with those TIA (A million)


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

Still no results..... Nervously waiting test taken 26th may


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

Congrats soudagar


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

All the best ya'll for your results


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

ozee said:


> cngrts !!!


sweeeeeet


----------

